# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Amazing Thai-Festival in Wien 2018

## wein4tler

In Wien findet kommendes Wochenende das Amazing Thai-Festival statt.

Wiener Creau (Meiereistraße 12, 1020 Wien; U2-Station „Stadion“)
Samstag, 1. September, 10 bis 2 Uhr (Sonntag früh); 
Sonntag, 2. September, 10 bis 22 Uhr.
Eintritt ist frei.


Foto: Thailändisches Fremdenverkehrsamt

----------


## Enrico

Hatte neulich erst davon gelesen. Gibts das schon öfter dort? Währe mal ne Option für nächstes Jahr.

----------


## wein4tler

Gibt es nicht jedes Jahr in der Größe.

----------


## Willi Wacker

... Bei uns ist dauernd irgendwo ein Thaifest, letztens in Essen, da trat ein ganz bekannter Isaan Sänger auf...komme nun nich auf den Namen...

----------


## Willi Wacker

... nächstes Thaifest in Essen
am 21.Okt.2018

----------


## wein4tler

Wir waren gestern Nachmittag vor Ort. Aber durch den starken Regen war nicht viel los. Es gab frische Durian, die natürlich von Frau verkostet werden musste. Der Preis zwischen 7 und 9 Euro ein Stückchen. Schätzte den Kilopreis auf € 35 .
Bei den Ess-Lokalen gab es meist nur Sitzgelegenheit im Freien und die waren nass. Daher machten wir bald wieder den Abgang. Vielleicht ist es am Abend interessanter geworden, wenn die verschiedenen Bands auftraten.
Aber wir hatten am Abend schon Karten für ein Konzert eines femininen Balkanquartetts in unserem Ort. Die Gruppe nennt sich "Madame Baheux" und ihre Songs, mit Neubearbeitungen (u.a. von Stücken von Aleksandar Šišić und Georg Kreisler) und Covers („The Moving 
On Song“ von Ewan MacColl) führten uns fast überall hin, in den Jazz, den Rock und Pop, in die unterschiedlichsten Folkmusiken, ins Wienerlied, in den Blues. Sogar orientalisch Angehauchtes klang hin und wieder durch.
Hier saßen wir im Trockenen und konnten schon den ersten Sturm verkosten.

----------

